# SNOW GOOSE HATCH



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has any new on the snow goose hatch for this year yet?
Thanks 
Shane


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Preliminary reports are for a good hatch thus far. In another 3 weeks the snow storm danger will be a moot point and the ariel surveys will be done, and exactly how good the hatch is will be known. I do know that the S and SW side of Hudsons bay they had a great hatch similar to last years, on both Snows and Honks.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

If the Snows end up having another hatch like they did last year we will be back worse than when the CO season even started. Imagine if they had 4 or 5 years in a row of hatches like last years.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

jkern said:


> If the Snows end up having another hatch like they did last year we will be back worse than when the CO season even started. Imagine if they had 4 or 5 years in a row of hatches like last years.


We would have some incredible decoying snowgoose hunting with all those young birds. Last year was the best in 3 years and it looks like it may stay good for a little while..


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah but there's a promblem with having good snow hatches every year. OVER POPULATION!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scaredy-snow (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah! and that's why Canada should not discontinue freelance hunting for lite geese!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I just read on another site that Jed received an email from a contact today. Seems from west to east the hatch was "average to exceptional" And North Central also did very well.

Still too sketchy as to how it measures up to last year, but most likely it'll be an above average year for the juvis Snow hatch

:beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Awesome. Juvies and second year birds. Giddy up. :sniper:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/repor ... 202006.pdf

"A fall flight similar to or larger than that of 2005 is expected" P 42

And the winter count was off by another 5%, and has averaged a 3% per year in reduction in recent years. This tell us that possibly the spring CO is working. See fig 21, of the winter counts. The Mid Cont Snows are off 20% from their high in '97.

So winter counts are off, yet equal or better flights than 05, means one thing! BUMPER hatch!

Also good maps on page 41 of the breeding and wintering areas in regards to different Snow populations.


----------



## Jaster (Apr 17, 2006)

I was just at our goose camp in churchill and it looks like the bird have had a very early hatch.... Look like they could be moving out a week or two early this year..


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

There's no question that this is the golden age of goose hunting. I remember back in the mid 70's you couldn't shoot a snow goose in Saskatchewan - they were protected!


----------

